# Paul MacDonald, Inuvik Cadet leader, resigns after 8 years



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jan 2015)

_Seems mostly Southern rules not working in the North issue._


The former leader of the Cadets in Inuvik, N.W.T., says he’s resigned after his continued complaints about heavy-handed bureaucracy have gone unanswered.

“Without someone stepping forward and saying, ‘Hey this is wrong,’ it’s never going to get fixed,” says Paul MacDonald. 
Paul MacDonald

After eight years with the group, MacDonald resigned from the Inuvik Cadets last September, but only went public with his four-page resignation letter about two weeks ago. (David Thurton/CBC)

After eight years with the group, MacDonald resigned from the Inuvik Cadets last September, but only went public with his four-page resignation letter about two weeks ago. 

"I went public because it was important for the general population," he says. "They need to know what has been happening within the Cadet world and the amount of work that local core officers and volunteers put into running the Cadets."

Since his resignation, Inuvik hasn’t had a Cadet group and Cadets Canada hasn’t appointed a new leader. the rest of article on the link

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/paul-macdonald-inuvik-cadet-leader-resigns-after-8-years-1.2891096


----------



## Rutiger (6 Jan 2015)

I have been Following this story for a couple of weeks now.  I was wondering when it was going to hit the media.


----------



## Brasidas (6 Jan 2015)

He actually gave his resignation in fall 2013, and agreed to stay through that training year.


----------



## GK .Dundas (6 Jan 2015)

What damned shame  he is leaving and I suspect the the usual suspects in the cadet movement are chortling with glee ! And as usual the kids are the one who will suffer .


----------



## jpjohnsn (7 Jan 2015)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> I suspect the the usual suspects in the cadet movement are chortling with glee !


And who, pray tell, would those people be?  I don't know of, and can't even imagine, anyone within the CCM that would be gleeful about a cadet unit folding.


----------

